# meteo reportagem



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 14:26)

boas 

como prometi aqui vai a pequena e simples de ler reportagem sobre a madrugada de 14/06/2006 

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt/meteo14.htm

os videos podem ser lidos em windows media ou se não der o quicktime dá 

abraços meteo


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 17:17)

Apenas consegui visualizar os videos 2 e 4.

É curioso, na primeira noite de Trovoada, de Segunda para Terça, também filmei durante dois minutos da varanda de minha casa. Quando tiver algum tempo disponível, tentarei colocar aqui as imagens ... isto se souber como o fazer ...


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 17:24)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Apenas consegui visualizar os videos 2 e 4.
> 
> É curioso, na primeira noite de Trovoada, de Segunda para Terça, também filmei durante dois minutos da varanda de minha casa. Quando tiver algum tempo disponível, tentarei colocar aqui as imagens ... isto se souber como o fazer ...



boas

se não conseguires vais a

 ftp.arturneves.dynu.com

envias o video para a  pasta de uploads o pessoal tambem pode ir a mesma pasta ver o video   é uma ideia...

abraços meteo


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2006 às 17:42)

Boa reportagem 
A trovoada à noite é ainda mais espectacular.
Eu também só consegui ver o vídeo 2 e 4.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 18:02)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Boa reportagem
> A trovoada à noite é ainda mais espectacular.
> Eu também só consegui ver o vídeo 2 e 4.



boas 

os videos 1 e 3 por serem maiores não é premitido no sapo que é onde tenho a pagina,  colocar videos tão grandes.

podem ver os videos na pasta uploads 

ftp.arturneves.dynu.com

o user e pass já sabem qual é  

abraços meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Jun 2006 às 09:18)

Excelente repostagem...  
Deviamos seguir todos o exemplo e sair para enfrentar as tempestades. estudar os fenómenos q por vezes dizem q n existem em portugal, mas eles ANDEM AI


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jun 2006 às 22:48)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Excelente repostagem...
> Deviamos seguir todos o exemplo e sair para enfrentar as tempestades. estudar os fenómenos q por vezes dizem q n existem em portugal, mas eles ANDEM AI



Excelente post, Bruno Campos. 

Já não precisamos de ver imagens de outros países para poder testemunhar fenómenos extremos da natureza. Temos cá tudo: violentas trovoadas, mini-tornados, vendavais, nevões, ondas extremas de calor, enfim, tal como dizia Anthimio de Azevedo em entrevista ao 24 Horas em Janeiro deste ano, o clima ameno de Portugal já era ...

E preparem-se, meus amigos, porque ou me engano muito, ou isto é apenas o princípio de um novo padrão climático nas nossas latitudes. Recordam-se do Vince, no ano passado, o chamado "furacão europeu", agora imaginem uma coisa daquelas a embater nas nossas costas atlânticas? Aguardemos os próximos cápítulos. Enquanto isso, registemos estes eventos para a posteridade!


----------

